# Im MODDING my e521 !!!!!!!



## slt6 (Feb 10, 2008)

ive been slowly getting all of my things to customize my Dell e521 case - im going to add led's , a clear window , chrome air vents, and extra led fans, im also going it give a custom paint job------- my 1st upgrade was adding a new vid card-- ive upgraded from _radeonx1300_ to a *Geforce8500GT* i can run BATTLEFIELD 2142 full tilt-- will keep u posted with pics and info ----any other modded e521 pic link's would b cool --THNX 

DELL Dimension E521
AMD Athlon 64 x2 Dual Core Processor3800+ 
2000MhZ 2 core(s)
512Mb Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT
2gb ram :wave:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

hopefully your psu can handle it. other then that, mod on


----------



## slt6 (Feb 10, 2008)

ya no probs. with vid card(8500geforceGT512) thats the only major mod on my e521 - im going to add a fan controller ,thats about it - modding my case for "looks" ..i can only get what i can get out of it--its not a big gaming rig but i worked hard to get !!!!!! next time i will do a custom build now that i know what im doing and need--*but ..*end note my e521 is great for battlefield2/2142 full tilt , i can run call of duty at 3/4 high settings -- this is gonna b a good bak-up rig once i rebuild a new 1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jesselee313 (Jul 12, 2008)

I also am in the process of modding a dell dimension e521. i am running vista ultimate on a AMD 3200+ processor. the only thing iv really done yet is i updated the RAM to 3G. I have a NX8500GT videocard but havent put it in yet. let me know how your mod is going


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

Wicked awesome. I started to do that with my old Gateway pc. I got so out of control, I ended up selling it 3 months after I got it and built my own "super computer". Keep us posted on the work


----------



## Joey101 (May 16, 2008)

you should post some pic of your mod


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

slt6 said:


> ya no probs. with vid card(8500geforceGT512) thats the only major mod on my e521 - im going to add a fan controller ,thats about it - modding my case for "looks" ..i can only get what i can get out of it--its not a big gaming rig but i worked hard to get !!!!!! next time i will do a custom build now that i know what im doing and need--*but ..*end note my e521 is great for battlefield2/2142 full tilt , i can run call of duty at 3/4 high settings -- this is gonna b a good bak-up rig once i rebuild a new 1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


8500? Hope you got a quality 450W PSU....


----------



## jesselee313 (Jul 12, 2008)

i have done a few upgrades on my E521. I have upgraded from AMD 3200 single core to AMD 5000 dual core processor. and the 8500GT video card is amazing. next upgrade is the hard drive


----------



## JAE521 (May 16, 2009)

I have a Dell E521 that I bought About a year ago. The one i Got was the amd sempron single core processor, A slow cpu! So i put in a Amd Athlon 64 x2 dual core processor 4800+ Major difference. I also upped the ram from 512mb to 3.5gb Now that i put windows 7 64 bit i can go up to 8gb of memory. when i had vista 32bit i could only go up to 4gb. I also put in a nvidia geforce 8300gs. I plan on getting a faster cpu but i will need to upgrad the heat sink and power supply from 315 watts to atleast a 500watt so i can put in led's and more exhaust fans in the rear.


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

magnethead said:


> 8500? Hope you got a quality 450W PSU....


http://archive.atomicmpc.com.au/forums.asp?s=2&c=7&t=9354 8500gt consumes less power than the x1300.


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

If your upgrading this much in your computer, you are way better off getting a computer case. Dell cases do not have good air flow at all..


----------



## boydtwa (Dec 27, 2009)

JAE521 said:


> I have a Dell E521 that I bought About a year ago. The one i Got was the amd sempron single core processor, A slow cpu! So i put in a Amd Athlon 64 x2 dual core processor 4800+ Major difference. I also upped the ram from 512mb to 3.5gb Now that i put windows 7 64 bit i can go up to 8gb of memory. when i had vista 32bit i could only go up to 4gb. I also put in a nvidia geforce 8300gs. I plan on getting a faster cpu but i will need to upgrad the heat sink and power supply from 315 watts to atleast a 500watt so i can put in led's and more exhaust fans in the rear.


Did you succeed in getting past 4Gb? All posts I have found indicate 4Gb is the max for the E521 and it looks like the BIOS is the limiting factor. Though I did find a post in this forum where someone attempted to use 2Gb DIMM sticks and the computer recognized them (orig problem stated the computer only used 2GB of memory even though it recognized it had 2-2Gb sticks in slots 1 and 2. The last thread asked the user to put them in slots 1 and 3 but there is no response past that). I have 4-1GB sticks in my E521 and recently installed Windows 7. I would love to get to 8Gb of RAM if I could but I don't want to buy memory I can't use.


----------

